# Toe amputations



## donnagullikson (Feb 10, 2015)

What CPT would you use for amputation of all toes 1-5?

Thanks,


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 10, 2015)

donnagullikson said:


> What CPT would you use for amputation of all toes 1-5?
> 
> Thanks,



I believe the code is each toe so you code it 5 times with the appropriate toe modifier attached to each one.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree


----------



## espressoguy (Feb 10, 2015)

In addition to the toe modifiers, there are 3 toe amputation codes; 28810, 28820, and 28825 depending on where the toe is amputated.


----------

